# Survive with online freelancing IT job?



## Xeroxeen (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,

I'm hoping to migrate to Australia in next year.I want to know whether can i srvive with online freelancing software development projects when i came to ausi until i get a permanent job?I have some australin clients too.


----------

